# 24Zoll Samsung Led Screen flackert/flimmert in Spielen



## Intel4770K94 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Ich hab mir einen neuen 24 Zoll Led Screen von Samsung gekauft. Hab ihn im erweiterten Desktop Modus zu meinm alten 20 Zoll Bildschirm.
20 Zoll über Dvi
24 Zoll über Vga (Also mit dem Dvi zu Vga Adapter) (da kein Dvi am Monitor vorhanden ist und ich grad kein Hdmi Kabel habe)

Aufjedenfall im Windows Betrieb etc. klappt alles sieht echt gut aus.
Aber wenn ich ein Spiel Starte z.B Minecraft ist aber in anderen Spielen auch aber fällt nicht so auf
Also wenn das Minecraft Fenster klein ist sieht man recht schön am Desktop so Streifen von links nach rechts die sich nach oben unten bewegen.
In anderen Games halt nicht so auffällig Bf4 sieht mans nicht nur wenn man mit dem Scope wo reinziehlt sieht man es
Es flackert nur am 24 Zoll
Liegt es am Vga?

mfg


----------



## vinyard (4. Mai 2014)

unterschiedliche Herz zahlen? was haste eingestellt?


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

Bei VGA muss man die Clock des Screens nachstellen. gehe ins OSD und sage autscan oder autoadjust oder so was. Oder suche das Menü. VGA->Display=Fail.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (5. Mai 2014)

ne nur unterschiedliche Auflösung Vlt ist Full Hd zuviel fürn Vga aber eig müssts laufen tritt ja nur unter Last auf. aber am Dvi ist es nicht also wird es auch nicht an der Graka liegen^^
Automatische Einstellung bringt nichts und in den Einstellungen find ich nichts zu Vga es ist auch wirklich minimal aber wahrnehmbar.


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> ne nur unterschiedliche Auflösung Vlt ist Full Hd zuviel fürn Vga aber eig müssts laufen tritt ja nur unter Last auf. aber am Dvi ist es nicht also wird es auch nicht an der Graka liegen^^
> Automatische Einstellung bringt nichts und in den Einstellungen find ich nichts zu Vga es ist auch wirklich minimal aber wahrnehmbar.


Du solltest im osd des Screens sowas finden wie hier beim Punkt "Synchronisation". - > PRAD | Review Monitor LG Flatron L227WT Page 5


----------



## Intel4770K94 (5. Mai 2014)

ne takt bzw taktrate find ich nicht
Helligkeit
Kontrast
Schärfe
Samsung Magic Bright, Angle, Upscale, Bildgröße
H-Position und V-Position, Grob und Fein
Rot, Grün, Blau, Farbtemp, Gamma

Mehr find ich net


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2014)

Lass das mit VGA sein und kauf dir nen HDMI Kabel, das kostet nicht die Welt und ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (5. Mai 2014)

Ok Meister Yoda


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2014)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Ok Meister Yoda


 
Wer ich?
Bin weder klein, noch grün und die Macht hat mich schon lange verlassen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (5. Mai 2014)

sry ist mir so rausgekommen xD


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2014)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> sry ist mir so rausgekommen xD


 Kein Ding


----------



## Quade3 (6. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hat dein Monitor ein PWM Backlight, eventuell Helligkeit hochregeln oder damit leben.
PWM Backlight ist für manche Augen extrem auffällig während andere dadurch nicht gestört werden


----------



## Intel4770K94 (6. Mai 2014)

Danke Stimmt wirklich ist mir erst aufgefallen nachdem ich die helligkeit runtergedreht habe da er mein ganze Zimmer erleuchtet hat bzw. in den Augen wehtat^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2014)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Danke Stimmt wirklich ist mir erst aufgefallen nachdem ich die helligkeit runtergedreht habe da er mein ganze Zimmer erleuchtet hat bzw. in den Augen wehtat^^



Also wenn du die das flimmern der PWM Steuerung sehen kannst, muss die schon sehr schlecht sein.
Normal kann man das nicht sehen, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass man ein flimmern im Augenwinkel viel extremer wahrnimmt.
Hatte das als ich am WE auf nem alten Röhrenfernseher Fußball geguckt habe.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (7. Mai 2014)

Liegt ja nur daran dass Leds nicht bzw sehr sehr wenig Nachleuchten im Vergleich zu anderen Leuchtmitteln. Mit anderen Leuchtmitteln überbrückst du quasi mit dem Nachleuchten die Dunklephase. Hab mal im Anhang Bilder wie das ausieht bei 30% Helligkeit und 100% bei 30% sieht manns mit dem Auge nicht nur in Spielen fällt es auf und das Handy nimmt das anscheinend doch war^^


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2014)

Wow ganz schön nah dran, aber ja PWM flimmern wenn sich die Balken bewegen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (9. Mai 2014)

Ist wirklich das Pwm hdmi hat nichts gebracht aber mit hdmi ist es trotzdem schöner!


----------

